# Sick Guppy



## tikotaz (Nov 20, 2007)

I got a female guppy about 4 months old, she's swimmin on her side. Lays on her back. I have her quaranteened from the other guppies that I have, though watching her as it is. Not exactly sure what is going on with her, if anyone might know please let me know. Well she's taken out of the tank, but doesn't seem to be getting any better just yet. Not exactly sure what is happening, she's laying there like she's dead, other then the odd breathing while on her back. Once in awhile she will swim, though normally on a tilt. Rare that she swims normally at the moment. New discovery she's also getting red spots, not sure if that is from her being up against one of the filters or not.


----------

